# arthitic subluxation/dislocation



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi All,

How do you code "arthritic subluxation/dislocation"?

thanks in advance

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## mbort (Sep 9, 2008)

arthritic subluxation/dislocation of what part of the anatomy???


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 10, 2008)

any joint


----------



## mbort (Sep 10, 2008)

your questionis too broad to assist with codes.  You could code the arthritis and the subluxation/dislocation perhaps using an internal derangement type code.


----------

